# Best Phones To Trade Stocks With?



## mysticwarrio (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, hopefully im in the right forum..
Looking to get a new phone and service, i have crappy metro pcs right now.. I want a smartphone/pda type phone that enables trading stocks on the go.. any recommendations? I prefer something where i can touch the screen, either something like the Iphone, or with a stylus.any info will help. thanks!


----------



## mysticwarrio (Apr 5, 2005)

um, anyone?
Im trying to avoid the Blackberry Storm or Curve,bold.. but any other suggestions?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There are some things you need to check out.

What companies provide wireless service in your area? This varies across the country, and the types of phones available depends on the provider. 

If you're looking for a touch-screen interface exclusively, that limits your choices significantly to maybe one or two from each carrier.

Then you need to look at cost and plan offerings. Obviously you need data access, so what do the providers offer, what are the estimated speeds, and how much will it cost?

Then go to the websites of the trading companies you're looking to do business with and see what options they have for mobile device access. Given the high level of security, some companies may not offer any mobile access. Others may require the installation of a specific application which may only work on one type of phone.

Your question doesn't have a simple answer. You've got some leg work to do.


----------

